# Mid 80's bike



## NorthernRedneck

Looking to get back into the motorcycle scene with something cheap to start out with.(since I do have 4 kids)  Currently looking at an '84 honda Shadow 750VT and an '85 yamaha virago 750.  Don't need to go any bigger than that for engine size since the insurance rates in Ontario are ridiculous for anything bigger than a 750 when you haven't insured a motorcycle in years.  Figure I'll start out with something that size for a year or two then upgrade to something newer and bigger.  Haven't had a bike in about 12 yrs now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The first one is my brother's 85 virago 750 he is considering selling in order to upgrade. The second is a Honda for sale locally. My bro just got his on the road after installing new exhaust. They installed it last Tuesday and he made a 2000 mile roundtrip with it on the weekend.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to look at a bike tonight. Very serious about getting it. Its an 85 honda magma v45. 750cc. Only 28k kms on it. New tires and fork seals. Bike could almost pass for new.


----------



## ChocoCat

Very nice. That Honda will last you forever. I would jump on that right away!


----------



## mtntopper

Very nice looking Honda Magna motorcycle. I doubt you will find one any better condition of that vintage. If the price is right jump on it and take it home. Motorcycles of the 80's actually had more metal such as the fenders while the newer ones are plastic in many places and just not built as well but cheaper. I have a 2000 Kawasaki Vulcan with only 4825 miles for sale. Too bad you were not closer and maybe we could make a deal. The Honda Magna is a great fun to ride motorcycle and will last you a long time if take care of properly. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'd jump on it right now if it weren't for having to pay for a honeymoon and wedding in 3 weeks.  That kinda takes priority accordin to she who must be obeyed.  I told the guy I would keep his number and give him a call after the wedding is paid for and I know how much money I have available to buy a bike.  It's one of those deals that just fell into my lap a little sooner than I had planned.


Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtntopper

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'd jump on it right now if it weren't for having to pay for a honeymoon and wedding in 3 weeks.  That kinda takes priority accordin to she who must be obeyed.  I told the guy I would keep his number and give him a call after the wedding is paid for and I know how much money I have available to buy a bike.  It's one of those deals that just fell into my lap a little sooner than I had planned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk



Never let a woman come between you and your motorcycle. If you do your days of riding are numbered.  After the wedding I mean.....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well, I'm kickin myself in the butt now.  The bike sold by the time I had the cash freed up to go get it.  Ah well, the search continues.  Been looking at a 1980 Yamaha XS1100 special.  This bike is a little rough around the edges but still has potential with a little TLC.  I had a 1979 Yamaha xs 650 special before.  Tough bike.  This 1100 needs a rear tire and some cosmetic tlc on the front end.  But I can get it for cheap.  I went to take a look yesterday and she runs great.  The side covers are missing in the photo but the guy has them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I found the right bike for me. Its an 84 honda magna v45. Going to pick it up tomorrow. Its got a few minor cosmetic issues but the basics are there. New tires. Runs great.


----------



## squerly

Congrats!


----------



## mtntopper

Nice bike! Hard to beat a Honda for reliability.....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm soo looking forward to it even though we're enaring the end of the riding season here.  I haven't had a bike in 12 years.  I miss it.  Had a Goldwing previously.  Also had a Yamaha xs650 and a honda nighthawk 450 in the past.  Blew the nighthawk's engine.  Not really a good highway bike.  The 650 was alright but I remember my butt almost ready to fall off after 30 miles because the seat was soo hard.  The thing also rumbled like a harley.  Not a bad bike though.  

Can't wait to get this bike out on the road next week.


----------



## 300 H and H

Groomer,

I bought a 1982 Kawasaki 1100 Specter recently from a friend locally. My first bike...

I like it alot, but the seating position is wrong for a guy at 6'3". Good thing I don't plan any longer rides. At 30 miles I have to get off and walk around for a bit...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I brought her home tonight.  Tomorrow, I'll be changing the mirrors and adding highway pegs.  Like you said Kirk, not very comfortable for a guy 6'3".  I actually lucked out.  My bro has a set of mirrors and hwy pegs he didn't use on his virago  I'll be putting them on mine.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here she is all cleaned up.  I decided to go ahead and change the front tire today after I discovered some weather cracks in between the tread and around the bead.  Other than that, she's in excellent shape and ready to ride.  I installed the mirrors from my bro but couldn't install the pegs since they are designed for a 1 1/4" bar.  So, I decided to go on ebay and found basically the same set that will fit the bike for less than $20.  I also figured that since I'm on ebay I would take a look at saddlebags.  I found a nice leather set for $45 new.  They are now on their way.

So I took the front tire off the bike last night and brought it down to a local bike shop to have the rubber replaced.  I went with a Metzeller (sp?) tire.  The bridgestones that were on there still had good tread but I didn't want to take a chance with the weathercracking.  While I was at the bike shop this morning, I decided to try on helmets.  I walked out with a nice open face half shell helmet with a pull down sun visor built into the helmet so I don't have to mess with shades while riding.

I got a damned good deal on this bike.  As she sits in the picture below.....$1000.  Only 35k kms on her.  Barely broke in.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I decided to order a set of leather saddlebags and footpegs on ebay. Ordered them Sunday. Got them in at the border on Wednesday. So last night after work I took a ride to the border to pick them up. Its only a 40 mile drive. Up here, the bags were anywhere from 150-200. I got them for $45. Worth the 40 mile drive.


----------



## Galvatron

Nice looking ride,makes me want to get back in the saddle.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I love the bike.  Missed riding soo much.  This thing is going to save me lots of money during the summer months.  I have to have transportation at work.  Unless I'm transporting a child, the transportation doesn't have to be a car/truck/van/suv.  So I can bring my bike and use it to do all my driving around when I have to go see kids etc.  The gas alone that I will save will more than pay for the bike and insurance within a few months.  Plus, I get to cruise around on company time and get paid to ride.

When I drove to the border last night, it cost me $9 in fuel.  With the durango to drive down and back would cost me about $35.


----------



## 300 H and H

I like the seat on your bike. Looks comfortable for sure. Is it factory, or aftermarket? I need some pegs for mine....

The bags look like a worth while addition as well. Kinda rounds out the package. Great price too!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The seat is factory but has been recovered. Pegs were only $25 on ebay. I ended up removing the bags last night and turning them around. Looks better slanted back.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ahhh. The joys of owning an older bike. So the wife has never been on a bike before. I took her out and bought her a new helmet. The plan was to go for a ride out for supper then over to my weekly band practice. 
The bike ran fine across town till we got to the restaurant. When we came out, I fired it up and as soon as I put it in gear it felt like the clutch war was slipping. We ride two blocks and now I barely have any clutch when I shift. 
I unscrew the two screws holding the cover on the master cylinder for the hydraulic clutch lever. The reservoir was nearly empty and now I had air in the lines. Crap. 
So after band practice I get a lift to a garage to buy some brake fluid. I get back and fill the reservoir. Still nothing. No pressure. So I get a lift home to grab the durango and trailer. Got her loaded and back home. 
Discovered this morning talking to a local bike shop that I have to reverse bleed the line going to the clutch lever. Now. Easy and cheap way to do this is to buy a larger syringe and some clear hose. Attach the hose to the syringe then suction out of the bottle new brake fluid making sure there's no air. Attach the end of the hose to the bleeder valve then loosen it. Remove the cover and baffle on the master cylinder reservoir and force new brake fluid up till there's no more air bubbles coming out. Tighten the valve and reinstall the master cylinder reservoir cover. Next. Remove the line going to thr reservoir. Its all good to go so make sure no air gets in. Place your thumb over the open hole on the master cylinder. Pump the clutch lever till oil forces tour thumb away. Hold the clutch lever halfway and reinstall the line. That did it. Clutch working perfectly now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just got back from a short ride. Only a couple degrees above freezing today. Bike is running great.


----------



## Umberto

This was my 86 FXRS-S which I sold in Germany. I was going to upgrade to a Soft Tail but buying a house and putting 3 men through college changed that idea. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just got back from a short ride. Only a couple degrees above freezing today. Bike is running great.



this will go along with all your krusty jokes you know the difference between a Harley and a hoover?
you can only get one dirt bag on a hoover.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

That didn't last long. I have the bike for sale. Looking at upgrading to a touring bike so the wife and I will be more comfortable. Have my eye on a Yamaha venture about the same age.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's what im looking at. Hopefully I can sell mine quickly.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cancel the touring bike. The missus has decided to get her license as well so I found a nice bike for her to learn on. It's an '84 Honda v30 magna. In good shape for the year. Basically the smaller sibling to my '84 magna v45.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just for comparison purposes I went out to the garage to take a picture of the v45 in order to compare with the v30.  First thing I do to the v30 after getting it home will be to remove those butt ugly mirrors that stick up 2 ft in the air and replace them with something a little more appealing to the eyes. Of course a good cleaning will be in order for it. Overall its in just as good of shape if not better than mine. Runs like a top. Shifts smooth. Im surprised at the amount of power coming out of that 500cc engine. I had an '85 Honda nighthawk 450 before and it had nowhere near the same performance as this bike. This 500 should be comparable to the 750 seeing as its a bit lighter.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My bike was kinda lonely in the garage so I found him a mate.  She cleaned up nicely.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

After riding the v30 for a bit then jumping back on the v45 and going for a cruise, I can honestly say I prefer the smaller v30 over mine.  Less engine power on the v30 is only noticeable on the highway but it will hold its own at normal highway speeds. THe main reason I prefer the smaller bike is the seat.  It sits higher and further back which is nice when you're 6'3".  So I found an ad on the local classifieds online for a lady who can recover motorcycle seats and rework the foam.  I dropped off the seat on the v45 to be redone.  She's going to raise the driver seat foam about an inch and sculpt it to allow a seating position an inch back.  I couldn't justify the cost of a corbin seat for an old honda.  This seat should be more comfortable when I get it back.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Kind of hard to tell when looking at the drivers seat but it now has an extra 1.5" of foam added to the flat part and over an inch removed from the angle rising up to the passenger seat. Overall I'm happy with the results. Seems like a much more comfortable seating position. The lady was able to reuse the same material to cover the seat which saved some time and money.


----------



## Kane

NorthernRedneck said:


> $1000. Only 35k kms on her. Barely broke in.



A little over 20K miles on an '84? WOW! Sounds too good to be true. Nice find.





 But after all I suppose, you _do_ live in Canada ...  not much time to ride bikes during the year.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes.  Both bikes have less then 35K kms on them.  Depending on weather our riding season runs from mid april to mid october so roughly 6 months.  I find that up here you either find very low mileage bikes that people jut have had sitting in their garage for years without using them or the guys are diehard and have well over 100k km on them.  I lucked out on this bike.  I was looking at one a year newer but exactly the same model.  It was in worse shape and they wanted twice as much as I paid for this one.  I can't wait to take it for a good ride now that I had the seat reworked to make the seating position more comfortable for me.


----------



## Kane

After 30 years, regardless of the odometer, the bike would probably love to have all of her fluids drained and replaced before she hits the road. Yum.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh. Trust me. Both bikes got the full lube treatment.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well, I decided this week that the v45 is just too small of a bike for me framewise.  I decided to put her up for sale on kijiji and start looking for a touring bike.  I orignally had my heart set on a mid 80's yamaha venture and found a couple I liked but after doing some research and talking to the sellers, I decided against it as the ones I was looking at were the early series which were prone to second gear failure.  I was close to heading out yesterday to pick one up  but after talking to the guy he informed me that the transmission was missing second gear.  I quickly changed my mind.  Within 20 minutes of making that decision, I received a reply for the ad I had placed to sell mine.  A local guy has a 1983 honda goldwing gl1100 he wants to trade me.  I went to look at it and the mechanics are all there.  It's in decent shape for the age and basically needs a new front tire and some general TLC to make it good again.  I decided on the trade.  Going tomorrow afternoon to pick it up.  It's going to need the brakes bled and a new front tire for safety as far as I can tell.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got the new/old girl home yesterday and have her half torn down in the garage.  Ordered some parts for her already including a new choke cable, air and oil filters etc.  She's looking good and running strong.  One item on the list to be repaired is the passenger back. The material itself is alright for the age but the meta backing plate is completely rusted away.  I'm going to have to fab up something new to hold the foam and leather.  Overall she's in better shape than my old goldwing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's a picture of my first goldwing after fixing her up.  She was a true definition of a pig with lipstick.  Had a fresh coat of paint on her so I was told.  In reality it looked my like a five year old painted it with a spray can in the back yard.  I had to replace the complete exhaust system.  After 5k miles the engine blew so I had to search for a replacement.  Basically tear down the bike to the bare frame to remove the engine.  Once I got her reliable again she was alright.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I basically had the goldwing torn down to the frame and engine over the past couple weeks giving it a good once over.  The more I dig into this bike the more impressed I am.  She had new brakes front and back but the lines were full of air.  I got the brakes bled and they work great now.  The guy I got it from said the previous owner told him it needed new front fork seals.  He didn't know much about bikes apparently.  So I used that to my advantage as a bargaining tool.  Upon closer inspection in the luggage compartments, I found the old fork seals in a bag.  Turns out all she needs for a safety is the front tire which I got done today.  The dealership mixed up when they mounted it though and mounted the rim backwards as the new tire is directional.  Not a huge deal.  I was excited to take her for her maiden voyage so I installed the tire anyways just to try it out.  I was very happy with the overall performance of that bike seeing as it is an '83.  The engine runs smooth and the tranny shifts perfectly throughout the gears.  Front and back brakes are good now. I'm going to run it for a bit then bleed the brakes again.  All the lights work.  This one has no stereo though so I ordered a simple cheap radio and speaker setup that mounts to the handlebars.  It also has inputs for an mp3 player etc.  I figured that while I'm at it I might as well install a 12v/usb adapter combo plug in on the dash in order to charge the cell phone as I'm driving.  I'd have no problem jumping on and riding on a long cruise with it.

The front tire is now off again so I can bring it to the dealership to have it mounted the right way.  

One of the reported problems over the years on the goldwings is a poor charging system.  This bike already has a volt meter installed.  There is a noticeable drop in volts when I turn on the rear lights.  I will be swapping out all of the lights on the lower and upper rear bars for LED lights.  $17.95 for a pack of 15 of them on ebay so I'll give it a shot to see if that reduces the draw on the charging system.  

Digging further into the mess of parts that filled the saddle bags, I found several "notes" from previous owners indicating some of the maintenance that the bike has had over the years.  This was a pleasant surprise since another problem on these old wings is the starters go over time.  I found a note saying the starter was changed in 2008.


----------



## Big Dog

*HIJACK ALERT*   ............................  ... just havin some fun.

I rode a 86' Tour Glide ..............



.......... for 28 years and never thought I'd need anything else. Never any issues in 110,000 miles. Decided to look for a new bike after a month with the TG in NH two years ago. Didn't realize how much advancement in the newer machines. I won't be going back to anything that is pre-2000. 

Quit foolin around and just come on in to the 21st century!

2012 HD Limited & 2007 HD Fatboy



Also have a 2007 Honda 750 Shadow Spirit for the wife. I don't think they make a lower seated, smoother shifting motorcycle ...... great for a beginner rider. It has plenty of power and will carry my big ass 80 mph all  day long and still get near 50 mpg.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If I had the budget for something newer believe me I'd have a nice cruiser sitting in the yard.   Actually considering selling the wing and picking up a 99 valkerye nomad that's for sale for a good price. 

Meanwhile,  found on the back roads today on a 3 hr round trip.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I loaned dad my v30 for the ride since he just blew the drive shaft on his '01 valkerye interstate.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Anyone else here with older goldwing experience?   If so,  what'd you think of the engine crash bar setup?   The ones on this bike are better known as shin busters. I'm always nailing my shin bones on them at every stoplight. I contemplated removing them altogether but that would mean losing my highway pegs.

So I did a search on ebay and found a set that mounts differently  and doesn't stick way out in line with the shin bones. 

My goldwing came with the driver floorboards and heal toe shifter.  The original pegs and shifter were in the saddlebags with a note saying they were removed in 1984. Im amazed they never got lost in the shuffle over the years. While nice to have on the highway,  the floorboards are in the way when trying to maneuver the bike around the yard.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got the old girl running like a top. She's smooth. I was having an issue with the front forks leaking air. I found the problem yesterday. Turns out the valve stem needle at the top of the fork was loose. I tightened it up and she's fine again. I took the missus out for a ride after work today. 

I plan on riding the goldwing as much as possible in June since we have a bike trip planned for july. I just want to get all the bugs out of her before the trip


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Installed the new (old) crash bars I picked up on ebay. These ones don't stick out and hit me in the shin bones. I also had to do away with the floorboards and modify the lower front fairing pieces so they'd fit. Handling this big ole girl around the yard just became allot easier. After I ran it about 500miles I decided on another oil change to get rid of any old loose crud inside the engine. Gave her a few more squirts of Kleen flo carb cleaner into the airbox with the filter removed. I also installed a 12v lighter socket in order to facilitate a cell charger or mini air pump etc. Still waiting on the stereo and led lights to come in. The led lights at going to replace the regular bulbs on the rear bars in order to reduce strain on the alternator.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's the new crash bar and footpegs set up. Much better setup and feels like the bike shaved off 50lbs


----------



## Doc

Looks GREAT.  I like that look better.    Those GoldWings are nice riding bikes from what I hear.   Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I love the ride on the goldwing. The air suspension is a great addition. I also added a sheep skin seat pad on it for longer rides.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I did a bit of research and found out that the crash bars I installed actually came off the earlier goldwing 1000 model offered until 1979. Nonetheless. I prefer them to what was on there originally. Switching back to pegs vs running boards was also a good move. The bike has a more sporty feel to it now. She's running flawlessly now. 
I've got a two day ride booked to head to hibbing mn in July to see the world of outlaws late models race. Going to be three of us riding down. 650 km one way.


----------



## Big Dog

Isn't there a Canadian law that makes it advantageous to own a older bike? I had a Canadian want to buy my old Harley because it was grandfathered out of some law that made it financially attractive. Some sort of tax disadvantage to newer bikes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not sure on that one. I know that after 25 years old some insurance companies consider them classics and limit the mileage you can put on in a year. 

Meanwhile out on the back roads this evening. ...





I met up with a local bike group I'm part of and went for a cruise out in the country.


----------



## Doc

I bet it was a nice day for a ride.  Nice looking group of bikes, now you need a pic with all the narly dudes and dudettes on them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A goldwing reunion of sorts showcasing goldwings throughout the years starting with my '83 gl1100.  There was also a mid 90's 1500 and a 2001 1800.  Dad's bike is behind mine.  It's a honda valkirye interstate 1500.  Highly sought after model of bike since that was the last year they made that model.  We were missing a 1200 goldwing though to complete the collection.  

I never was a fan of the gl1500 body styling.  Looks more carlike then bike.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yes.  Both bikes have less then 35K kms on them.  Depending on weather our riding season runs from mid april to mid october so roughly 6 months.  I find that up here you either find very low mileage bikes that people jut have had sitting in their garage for years without using them or the guys are diehard and have well over 100k km on them.  I lucked out on this bike.  I was looking at one a year newer but exactly the same model.  It was in worse shape and they wanted twice as much as I paid for this one.  I can't wait to take it for a good ride now that I had the seat reworked to make the seating position more comfortable for me.


Well I'll be a black sunmbich    last Monday I bad the goldwing at work and while going home at lunch. She came to a completestop in front. I got rant into. Still at the hospital.


NorthernRedneck said:


> If I had the budget for something newer believe me I'd have a nice cruiser sitting in the yard.   Actually considering selling the wing and picking up a 99 valkerye nomad that's for sale for a good price.
> 
> Meanwhile,  found on the back roads today on a 3 hr round trip.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loaned dad my v30 for the ride since he just blew the drive shaft on his '01 valkerye interstate.





NorthernRedneck said:


> Here's the new crash bar and footpegs set up. Much better setup and feels like the bike shaved off 50lbs





Big Dog said:


> Isn't there a Canadian law that makes it advantageous to own a older bike? I had a Canadian want to buy my old Harley because it was grandfathered out of some law that made it financially attractive. Some sort of tax disadvantage to newer bikes.





NorthernRedneck said:


> Not sure on that one. I know that after 25 years old some insurance companies consider them classics and limit the mileage you can put on in a year.
> 
> Meanwhile out on the back roads this evening. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I met up with a local bike group I'm part of and went for a cruise out in the country.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Well I'll be a black sunmbich    last Monday I bad the goldwing at work and while going home at lunch. She came to a completestop in front. I got rant into. Still at the hospital.



Brian, good to hear from you!

We hope your recovery is progressing.

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My right to arm is hamburger. Spleen and liver both needed unmediated the tsurerguhlllll


----------



## Leni

Well, at least you are still alive and kicking.  Glad to hear that you are out of ICU.  Keep us informed on how you are doing please.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still in the hospital trying to sort out my insides. Spicy food is no more for now. Still on oxygen and have to take short breaths.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Thanks for the update Brian.  

Someones around here just about anytime if you need someone to talk too.

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hate waking up at 4 am with burning back pain. It really limits my mototion for now. Until only 3 days ago I was still using a walker to get to the bathroom


----------



## Doc

That sounds horrible.


----------



## jpr62902

Just keep taking those baby steps and pretty soon, you'll be right as rain!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio guy was impressed. He came to see me Friday and I still required a walker. I just walked in unasistested to the physio dept and did twenty minutes on the elliptical


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My bro lives 4 hrs away. He took his bike to the city after work on Monday. He ended up breaking down an hour outside the city with a fuel delivery problem.  Turns out the fuel filter screen was clogged.  When he got here he set out to replace his old virago with something newer. Ended up finding a nearly new 2003 honda vtx 1300 with less then 10k on it. Nice bike.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like the bike survived the crash better than I did. I'll have her ready for the road again with a little work. Im thinking a for sale sign would look nice on there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm having very serious doubts about ever getting back on a bike again. A very small part of me wants to ride again but every other day I see of or read that another motorcycle was in an accident. Just the other day a van pulled out to pass and hit head on killing the motorcyclist instantly.


----------



## Leni

I have a feeling that everyone would be very happy to see a for sale sign, especially the wife and kids.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've got the smaller bike for sale. Had a few people come to see it already. The goldwing is sitting over at a friend's house with a tarp over it. I plan on getting it home once I'm in shape to do anything. I will change the front forks and rear luggage rack/taillight and put it up for sale.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Time for a revisit on this thread.  It's been a long slow journey for me to this point.  The ole girl is still sitting over at my friend's place with a cover on it.  I'm heading over to pick her up with dad's enclosed trailer this week to finally bring her home and decide what I'm doing with her.  I've found another good parts bike for cheap.  Same year, same bike.  So I'll have myself a little winter project to keep me busy as I sit at home recouping from my injuries.  I'll be turning two bikes into one good one and still have most of a bike for parts when I'm done.  No telling what will happen next spring if I keep it and ride it or put it for sale.  IF I do ride again I'm looking to get a cruiser that will be lighter to handle though I do like the goldwing for comfort on those longer rides.

Before anyone says anything about me riding again, let me say that there has been a lot of soul searching on this and I've decided that just because someone else made a stupid move it won't stop me from doing something I enjoy.  If someone gets into a car accident does that mean they should never drive again?  Who knows right now.  Physio is now estimating six months minimum before my back is back to semi normal.  A lot of things can change before spring arrives.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I finally got the ole girl home after some struggle. We first headed over with the battery  charger to try and get it fired up. No go. The battery was stoned dead. So we came back and grabbed the deep cycle battery from the boat and a set of booster cables. Success. She turned over but wouldn't  spit or sputter. Looked at the gas guage and it was completely empty. Back to my place for a Jerry can of gas. We went back and filled it with gas. She fired right up. Good news. Bike still runs perfect. 

We managed to drive  her right into the enclosed cargo trailer we brought. Got her strapped down and home then offloaded her into the garage. 

I dove into the teardown right away. I managed to get the top luggage bag off without breaking anything else as it was angled and wedged to the seat due to the mangled mounting bracket. I  removed the mangled bracket and also took off the saddlebags and lower light bar.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I have a line on a complete bike for parts which I'll be going to get this week. The plan is to get the bikes side by side and decide which one I'm going to rebuild this winter. The other one is an aspencade model with digital dash and onboard compressor. It also has a stereo system. The only  problem is that it's been stripped down for a paint job and restore and a few vital parts have gone missing  such as the exhaust, radiator, windshield. But if the rest is in better shape I'll strip mine for parts to repair that one.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> I have a line on a complete bike for parts which I'll be going to get this week. The plan is to get the bikes side by side and decide which one I'm going to rebuild this winter. The other one is an aspencade model with digital dash and onboard compressor. It also has a stereo system. The only  problem is that it's been stripped down for a paint job and restore and a few vital parts have gone missing  such as the exhaust, radiator, windshield. But if the rest is in better shape I'll strip mine for parts to repair that one.



Well, most people ask if I'm done with motorcycles.  My response...if the horse bucks you off you get back on.  If you're riding a bicycle and fall off, you don't give it up for good.  I may never physically be able to ride again but if I have any say in how my back turns out, there might be a chance.  

With that being said, the wing I had the accident with is back home now in the garage.  I started tearing the back end apart to remove the bent rack that holds the upper luggage bag on.  I got it off and the overall damage to the bike turned out to be less then I thought.  The original plan was to rebuild this one with new forks, a new tail light, and a new back rack.  Prices on ebay including the shipping would end up costing just over $300.  As I previously mentioned I got a line on a complete bike for parts.  I actually had a couple to choose from.  I opted for the one below.

It's getting delivered tomorrow and will be my winter project.  Kind of a therapy for me as I sit at home recovering.  To me, it's more than building a motorcycle.  It will be a labor of love.  If I can't ride it in the spring, I'll put it for sale.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A few more pictures of the parts bike.  If I can get this bike to run, that'll change my game plan and the crash bike will become a donor bike despite the fact that it runs.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Now....question...

Which color should I go with?  I can keep the brown and use the rear luggage and saddle bags from the crash bike and install them on this bike.  This choice means painting the front upper and lower fairing off the grey bike to match the brown. 

Or......

Keep the silver on the new bike and paint everything silver to match the side pannels and fenders.  I'm leaning towards this choice since the seat and backrest off the new bike would be nicer and look to be in better shape.

Or......

Do a complete color change to something that would look good with the grey seat and backrest.  Below are a few color options.  Any other suggestions appreciated.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm thinking blue would be a nice color with all the chrome accents I plan on installing.  First task though is to see if I can get the parts bike running.  If I can that will become the main bike and the crash bike will be used to donate parts.  This will be an all winter project.  So far going over the parts bike I just purchased has given me an idea of what needs to be done to get it road worthy again.  The front tire is near new.  Fork seals need to be changed.  Electrical system needs to be gone through.  Needs a radiator installed.  Needs crash bars installed.(it didn't come with a set but I still have the ones I had swapped out on the crash bike just before the crash).  Rear tire needs to be replaced(not a problem since the tires on the crash bike were new with less than 1000kms on them.)  Exhaust needs to be installed.(complete exhaust was missing and only tail pipes came with the parts bike) So I will remove the exhaust from the crash bike and install onto the parts bike.  And of course all the plastics need to be painted and installed.  

The air system will also get a once over since the parts bike is the aspencade version which came with the onboard air compressor.  The stereo is missing from the parts bike and the crash bike didn't have one to begin with.  There is a panel on the fairing from the crash bike that will be transferred over to the parts bike to fill the hole in the fairing.  The speakers did come with the parts bike and will be installed.  I had ordered a sound system for the first bike in the spring and it hadn't arrived yet when the crash happened.  I finally arrived when I was in the hospital and is waiting for an install.  

Looking forward to the finished product to see how it turns out but I'm hoping it will be something like the bike below.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I dove into it head first this afternoon and got the crash bike stripped down and was pleasantly surprised. No sign of bending in the frame. Everything is nice and straight. For good measure I reinstalled the battery in the parts bike. The main solenoid going from the battery to the fuse box is fried. With the key on using a screw driver to connect the posts on the solenoid i could  hear a click. Giving up on it. The bike was sitting outside with the air cleaner off and bare carbs exposed. Engine might be salvageable but I'm not worried about it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I discovered the rear fender is bent. It could be straightened but why bother when I have a good one sitting there. So that will be swapped out once painted. The fender on the donor bike has now been removed.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The fairing on the crash bike also received some damage so since I have a good fairing sitting there it will receive a paint job and be installed.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The front forks from the donor bike will also be swapped over to the crash bike for obvious reasons. 

I had thought of moving the onboard compressor system from the donor bike over to the crash bike but discovered the compressor is seized as well. No big deal. I have a mini air pump to carry in the saddlebags barely bigger than the size of my fist.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just a shot of both the donor and the crash.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This morning's project was to remove the forks from the donor bike clean them up to have new fork seals installed


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My hunch was right. I removed the timing belt covers on the donor bike to swap over to the crash bike and discovered the timing case was filled with water. So that's a sign of what the rest of the engine looks like. What a shame. Someone tore the bike down to restore it but never covered any openings to the engine.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yesterday I swapped over the chrome timing belt covers and chrome valve covers. 

Today's project was prepping for paint including primer on all the plastic covers. I'm doing a rattle can job but paying for the good stuff. This paint is around  $30 a can. I picked a medium metallic blue. I was told there's no need for a clear coat as the paint already has it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I spent the afternoon out in the garage working on the bike.  First task was to mount the taillight to the rear fender and install it on the bike.  Next the top rack that was donated from the parts bike was installed.  I then shifted my attention to the front of the crash bike and removed the tire and brake system followed by the fender.  I then unhooked the air lines for the front forks.  Following that was a simple task of loosening the clamps that hold the forks up then removing the forks.

I'm going to attempt to straighten the bent forks to reuse on the parts bike to allow me to move it around the garage and out into the yard if needed.  That task will wait a few days though as my back could only handle so much.  

No pictures today as my cell phone was completely dead.  I'll say it is looking sharp though with that new paint job.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had a couple hours between appointments today so I decided to try to bend the forks back semi straight. No luck. My torch couldn't get it hot enough. So i mounted the forks onto the parts bike with the bend facing outward. I then mounted up the front tire. It's all good to go to wheel it out of the garage. I just have a few more parts to strip off for the crash bike.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's a shot of the back end of the bike I'm rebuilding. I still have to paint the luggage bags and top trunk. Then  it'll get the previous crash bars reinstalled without all the lights since they all didn't survive the accident


----------



## Galvatron

I would invest new forks for safety as once bent they will never be the same again,i would also have a close look at the fork mountings as they clearly got given a lot of stress in the accident. but it is great to see you making progress Brian.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh. Don't worry. The forks that were bent will never be used other than to move the parts bike around the yard.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I did a bit more work on the bike yesterday. I picked up some more paint and painted one of the saddlebags. I also decided to wet sand the front fender and side cover and respray them to fix a couple blemishes I found. I also swapped over a few more parts. 

I'm still waiting on the forks to get rebuilt with new seals.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The parts bike is back to a rolling chassis again. I have all the parts I need off it and will be rolling it out to the back yard before the snow gets too deep. That's where she'll sit for the winter. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I got the forks back today. Both are completely rebuilt internally. I was anxious to get them back on the bike so I can concentrate on painting the remaining body parts. There's still the upper front fairing, one saddle bag and the lower half of the upper rear luggage. I also have to clean up the front rim a bit. The tire is only temporarily installed so I can move the bike around the garage. Slowly but surely she's coming back to life. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Dog

NorthernRedneck said:


> I got the forks back today. Both are completely rebuilt internally. I was anxious to get them back on the bike so I can concentrate on painting the remaining body parts. There's still the upper front fairing, one saddle bag and the lower half of the upper rear luggage. I also have to clean up the front rim a bit. The tire is only temporarily installed so I can move the bike around the garage. Slowly but surely she's coming back to life.



Keep up the good work, it's fun to watch!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm enjoying rebuilding it.  Even if I may never be able to ride it again.  It's kinda therapeutic having a project to keep me busy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I painted the bottom half of the upper trunk a couple days ago. Today I installed the backrest and grab handle to the top half. I also put on the chrome luggage rack. The trunk is now complete and mounted on the bike. I also loosely fit the gas tank on. 









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I still had one saddlebag and the front fairing to paint. Paint was getting rather expensive at roughly $35 a can. I'm on my 5th can (don't tell my wife)  lol. Anyway, I went to a different automotive store today to look at what they had for paint. My plan was to pick up something cheaper that would closely match and lay down a couple base coats then finish it off with my remaining can of the expensive stuff. I'll be darned. I found almost an exact match for only $12 a can. Oh well. Live n learn. Turns out I was right. The cheap stuff was exactly the same as the expensive stuff. Almost done painting now. I only have a few touch ups to do then I can reassemble everything. 









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Progress [emoji2]  She's looking like a bike again. I still have a ways to go but it's coming together nicely. I had to respray one of the trunk lids and the front fender as they didn't match the rest of the bike. 

The parts bike came with a backrest but no mounting brackets. The brackets are like gold and very hard to find. I found a set on ebay that were listed as fairing mounts. They are now on their way. 









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I spent a couple hours today working on the fairing. I got the mirrors and windshield installed as well as the signal lights. I have a couple things left to install on the fairing then work on the wiring. The headlight and chrome bezel looks good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The finish line is in sight for the old girl. I lost steam on it around Christmas when I ended up in the hospital for a few days. Now I just can't seem to drag my ass out to the garage to finish up. All that's left is to install the wiring for the front lights and fill up the antifreeze then throw the plastics on her. I just can't seem to bring myself to do it since I'm still in no shape to ride. I'm starting to scare myself with the thought of getting back on but not because of the accident or a fear of bikes but rather because I'm scared of coming to a stop and my legs giving out on me. The wing is a heavy bike. Which is why I'm considering either adding a side car, getting a trike kit or getting something smaller and lighter. I'm thinking something early 2000's and cruiser. We'll see. No rush. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

